# First blood



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not a trophy hunter, just a guy that loves the outdoors and enjoys hunting. Even though the hunt was just kicking off... 20 minutes into it actually, I couldn't pass on a nice big 3x3 at 80 yards. It's one heck of alot of fun thundering stuff with the ole .50 cal. 

Amusingly, this was the first deer out of a couple dozen or so I've killed that I literally couldn't see the impact, deer... or where it went. Just smoke and alot of it! I waited a couple seconds for the smoke to clear and damned if I could see where he went. I reloaded and wandered over to where he was standing. I had heard the impact so I knew I rocked him hard. Off to the side of the trail I saw what looked like a path made by a guy running through the brush with a red paint bucket that had a rather large hole in it. The deer still went 40 yards before piling up in some oak brush.

My boys happy we have a deer, bummed he wasn't there with me (had school). I took the rest of the week off from work, so I get some sleep in time and maybe break the boat out for another strawberry trip 8) 

Good luck to the rest of you, bring the thunder!


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What , no pic. :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We drew some blood also. I am waiting for some other people to go look for the deer. A very good friend had his first encounter with a muley buck this morning at 20'. He dropped him in some heavy brush and we couldn't find him or any sign after 2 hours. I just got home and noticed several spots of blood on my shirt and pants. I called him to see if he had the same and he did not. I did the old peroxide test and it is definitely blood. He did hit the deer and we are going back to look for it. Hopefully i will have pics this afternoon. I think i know where he is now.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

chalk up another for the power belts  got a dandy 2 by 4 this morning at 210 yrd ill post a pic when i get them back right know were getten ready to go after elk next week and i still have to find a buck for my buddy danny


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Alright! Good to see guys having success. Keep up th good work and don't forget the pictures


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

wheres the pics??


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations on the bucks, guys. My dad and I just returned from the Book Cliffs with a pair of 4 pts. I'll need a day or two to get everything cleaned up and butchered and then I'll try to get the story told and post some pics as well.


----------

